# What is this called?



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

I've seen a lot of black and tans/reds have this gray almost sable coloring on the back of their necks and have always wondered if there is any specific name or phrase for describing it. They don't have any gray anywhere else on them, just the back of the neck. Here's a pic of my dog that shows what I'm talking about.


----------



## CountryGirl01 (Dec 10, 2014)

What a very unique coat 

Sadly I'm no expert on GSD coats, but maybe this site might help you categorize what kind of coat color your dog has. 

4GSD - Coat Colours

Hopefully someone with more knowledge about GSD coat colors will chime in.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

As I understand it, if this extends down the back it's referred to as a bitch stripe.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Nice looking dog! Is the picture taken in a church?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes, it`s called a Bitch Stripe - very common in both male and female West German Showlines, despite the name.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm glad someone asked because I would never have thought that the gray patch had a name. Patton has that as well as his sire.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Funny name, considering I assume both male and female get the stripe


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

My girl has it half way down her back. I was told it is called a bitch stripe.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Thanks! I've heard of a bitch stripe but thought it was just down the back. Her's looks like it's just on her neck but if you look closely it very lightly goes down her back. Does anyone know why they call it a bitch stripe? The pic was taken at the church I used to go to. They have a pet blessing day and Shasta got to go. I really like how it looks, almost like a black and tan/sable mix


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Yep that's a bitch stripe, the older Ms. Chili gets the more pronounced it seems to get.


----------

